

Tell HN: Lets admit the iPad is an iLetDown - siculars

I'm a big Apple fan, have all kinds of Apple products from the Mac Pro to the iPod shuffle. But I gotta say I feel kinda wanting after this mornings announcement. Lets take a look at whats iWanting:<p>-no background apps<p>-no osx<p>-no root<p>-no camera<p>-no multitasking<p>-itsy bitsy baby storage<p>-no removable media<p>-no gps<p>-no f<i>cking camera<p>-no f</i>cking background apps<p>Lets face it, this is a larger iPhone 3Gs with no calling plan. And the name is iLame, as my friend said "sounds like a feminine hygiene product, ipad maxi for the large model".<p>Suck it, Apple.
======
darkxanthos
It sucks for developers to use for personal use to a degree... but it is ripe
for the elderly and anyone else intimidated by computers. It's a great casual
device.

As much as it may hurt us to admit, most people use VERY little of their
computers.

------
Psyonic
It'll be interesting to see the uses people come up with, but so far I'm not
terribly impressed.

